# A little Help would be Greatly appreciated



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

I had a bad experience this weekend while fishing just wondering if maybe some one who does diving could help me out I had someone come by my boat while I was asleep onboard and cut my buoy marker and take it I was awakend to them leaving if you are the guy reading this I hope it works well for you and I have the handle if you would like to have it also if your in need it that bad to steal it I will just give you the handle ... If a diver is interested in helping me out I lost anchor and a Penn 950 ss spinning reel i would love to have spinning reel back has alot of sentimental value thanks for any assistance you can e mail me @ [email protected] I will give you the cordnace to location thank you Justin Nowling


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

I have to know more about this, curiousity is killing me. You were fishing offshore, anchored up asleep. You leave a marker buoy out while you are asleep, someone motors up in another boat and cuts the line and steals your buoy, then somehow you lose your 9500 and an anchor??


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

I'll help with the anchor and the reel, but I'm w/ Capt. jon, I gotta have the story. How did you sleep in this heat, and why?


----------



## Sea~N~Red (May 16, 2010)

*Long story*

I dropped buoy marker On wreck then anchored as tide changed floated off wreck was fishing in shark tournament went to sleep have a/c in cabin someone got marker during the night I caught about 35 lb aj he wrapped around anchor meaning had to pull anchor gaffed fish and cut line to un tangle from anchor rope my mom put rod back in rod holder and reel had came un screwed on handle and went over board after resetting anchor it became hung could not get loose sat morning had to leave it thanks so much for your help it was my moms first trip out and she feels terrible about it but it wasn't her fault


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

wow! quite a story!


----------

